# Kwame Brown?



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Mike Kahn thinks Portland may be after him. 



> 5. Kwame Brown, Washington Wizards
> Status: Restricted, turned 23 on March 10 and entering his fifth season.
> The numbers from 2004-05: 42 games, 21.6 minutes, 7.0 points, 4.9 rebounds, and .36 blocks; .460 FG; no 3-point attempts; .574 FT.
> Suitors: Wizards, New York Knicks, Atlanta Hawks and Portland.
> Final destination: The *Blazers * are the sleeper team in this deal, desperate to get young and big, with a number of sign-and-trade possibilities. And trade prospects are precisely why the Wizards have backed off their hard-line stance with the underachieving Brown, who was suspended the last seven games of the playoffs for a bad attitude. The best guess is a sign and trade somewhere, unless the Hawks just offer him ridiculous money.


He is a restricted FA, so something would have to be worked out with Washington. Kahn thinks one of our sign and trades would work. I can't see a scenario that would work out, except maybe Miles. 

I wouldn't mind taking a shot at Brown. He was an underacheiver at Washington, but he has talent. Jordan really stomped on him, so maybe a change of location would be just what he needs. A change sure helped Joel. 

What do you think? Sign and trade Brown for Miles?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> ....What do you think? Sign and trade Brown for Miles?


BA for BA? I suppose it's a wash.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I thionk Kwame would be an excellent candidate to add as our backup PF. He is indeed a RFA. One thing I ewad yesterday was that thew Wizards are interested in Shareef and a Kwame for Shareef S&T is a possibility.

What Blazer fans need to cinsider in ths case is Kwame would be coming in to backup the 4 and 5 and won't carry the expectations that were laid upon him in Washington where as the #1 pick he was expected to be DUncanesque.

IMO Kwame would be an ideal addition, a guy who is wiothout a doubt our backup 4, but still at his age and where he was projected has the potential to end up a starter in out lineup eventually .


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I would love to see a deal worked out for Kwame, but is SAR the right candidate? Would he want to go to Washington?

If I were SAR, my choices would be:

1) S.A. (almost a lock to win a title with SAR)
2) NJ (Play with Kidd and Vincanity)
3) Heat (healthy Shaq puts them at #2, I'm assuming injured Shaq)

with Washington on a lower level.

The only chance I see with Washington is if they offer the most money on the sign and trade, but then Portland has to take back salary. And would SAR take a little more from a playoff, but not title, team like Washington, over a solid chance to win it all (Spurs).


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown for Miles is intriguing. Trading Miles does a few things. It helps clear room at the over populated SF possition, it would show the community that they are actually serious about changing the teams image, and it just might help Zach by not having his "partner in crime" here anymore. Adding Brown solves all kinds of things if he can actually contribute. he also has a shorter contrat in case he doesn't perfom.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I saw this too and it surprised me. However, I definately think we should take a chance on him. I really think the change of scenery will make a difference. However, I'm a bit concerned about what he'd do to team chemistry (which is shakey at best currently), so I wouldn't offer too much. If we can get him resonably cheap it's a risk I think well worth taking.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that Kwame has been a victim of circumstance in Wsahington. The expectations have been too high all along, and he has been in the doghouse all along. for his career he is a 7 and 5 guy in about 22mpg, if that's what he brings then as a backup 4/5 that's great by me, but he also is still very young (23 in march) and definately will develop more. I doubt he'll ever bee a 20/10 guy but he could step in to the 5 spot next year if Pryz leaves and give us 14 and 8 or so given starters minutes.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow, I thought I was the only one that's been aching to give Kwame Brown a shot here. Sure he was immature when he came into the league, he's made some bad decisions, lacked discipline, and been pretty well demoralized in his current situation. 

I think he's worth the risk, but of course it depends on what we'd have to give up. It seems like his value should be pretty low, comparatively speaking. How much would it take to get him? Are we talking MLE money, or Ruben Patterson money? Shareef would seem to have more value than Brown, and why on earth would he want to play for the Wizards? I'd have to think twice about trading Miles for Brown, but if the Blazers decide (after summer league) to give the reigns to Outlaw, maybe it makes sense.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Bert said:


> Wow, I thought I was the only one that's been aching to give Kwame Brown a shot here. Sure he was immature when he came into the league, he's made some bad decisions, lacked discipline, and been pretty well demoralized in his current situation.
> 
> I think he's worth the risk, but of course it depends on what we'd have to give up. It seems like his value should be pretty low, comparatively speaking. How much would it take to get him? Are we talking MLE money, or Ruben Patterson money? Shareef would seem to have more value than Brown, and why on earth would he want to play for the Wizards? I'd have to think twice about trading Miles for Brown, but if the Blazers decide (after summer league) to give the reigns to Outlaw, maybe it makes sense.


Wizards made the playoffs this year.....Here'es his incentive

Arenas, Hughes and Jamieson.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Wizards made the playoffs this year.....Here'es his incentive
> 
> Arenas, Hughes and Jamieson.


But is that as appealing as:

Duncan, Manu, Parker?
Shaq, Wade?
Kidd, Carter?

Did Jamison play SF or PF last year. Seems like a similar tweener to me.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> But is that as appealing as:
> 
> Duncan, Manu, Parker?
> Shaq, Wade?
> ...


Jamieson is mor of a SF than Reef,, but you are right they are similar.

It all depends on what Reefs plans are, NJ is an aging team, SA he would need to take less $$$ Miami is a good option but again, aging and likely needing to take less money to be there. 

Honestly I owuld think that to get KWame Miles would be the best option to send, as...

PG Arenas
SG Hughes
SF Miles
PF Jamieson
C Haywood

would be a team that could really get out and run, and run a lot.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

The way I see it, Shareef only goes to an Orlando or Washington if he can get significantly more money than the MLE. The Blazers' best shot at getting something of value back in a S&T is if one of those teams is willing to pony up a decent player (or maybe take one of our bad contracts along with SAR in exchange for an ending contract) to try to get Shareef's services.

Any way you look at it, Shareef has nothing to lose by waiting for the best offer possible.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

A s-and-t was mentioned as a possibility by Chad Ford the other day (Brown for SAR). SAR would be in a position to get more from an s-and-t to Washington, I believe, than he could from the Spurs or another team relying on its MLE, and the Blazers might prefer Brown to anything the Nets have to offer them.

I'd love to get Kwame for SAR. There's no guarantee that Brown's ever going to amount to anything, but he's a talented guy who's still young enough to perhaps turn into something special... and his off-court issues aren't THAT bad even in the NBA fishbowl.

Ed O.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Wizards made the playoffs this year.....Here'es his incentive
> 
> Arenas, Hughes and Jamieson.


OK then! My anti-Wizards stereotyping has been exposed! 

Shareef seems to have lots of suitors. Washington may not be high on his list but as long as they are on his list that could be good for us.

At this point, anything useful we could get for Reef that doesn't disrupt our long-term strategy is a bonus. I would be happy with Reef for Brown (or Ruben for Brown), but I don't see the Blazers overpaying for him at this point. 

Of our three expiring players, Reef may be the only one we S&T. Of course, any trade of our expiring contracts that brings in new payroll may cause great consternation and teeth gnashing among the save money to re-sign Joel lobby.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I'd be happy to get Brown.

It would make it much more difficult to clear salary to hold on to Przybilla, but then again, if Brown works out it would be much less necessary.

I think Kwame has a lot of potential to be a defensive stud with solid offense. That style of play would complement Zach very well up front.

Even taking Kwame, I think we would still have the potential to keep Przybilla if we were able to trade DA, Ruben + Ratliff for expiring deals.

Having a future PF/C rotation of Randolph/Brown/Przybilla would be a nice group indeed... fill that in with either Ha or Nedzad becoming even a decent backup C and you have a solid frontline for years to come.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I'd love a Shareef/or/Damon for Kwame at about $7M/yr. Trading him for Miles wouldn't be too bad either. I'd still prefer to give him another try.

Kwame would be a good FA pickup for us - any way that doesn't sting.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I have no problem acquiring Kwame but i don't want to get him with a long contract on our hands. I think a 3 or 4 year deal at max would be best.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

He seems like a good pickup but is he the kind of charecter we want around our team


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Not another high school kid!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Not another high school kid!


Would you say the same of....

Amare
Tracy
Kobe
LeBron
Darius
Al Harrington
Travis
Sebastian
Josh
J.R.
Al Jefferson

What level they played at prior to the NBA is irrelevant in my eyes, it's what they are able to do on the floor now that counts.


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

Reep said:


> I would love to see a deal worked out for Kwame, but is SAR the right candidate? Would he want to go to Washington?
> 
> If I were SAR, my choices would be:
> 
> ...


NJ ( Play with Kidd and Vincanity, Plus.....RJ.

Don't forget RJ who was averaging like 24 pts before the cheap shot from billups. JK, VC, RJ , Krstic, and Sar have a good chance to be in the finals. And the team isn't that old. Kidd is 33 but he has another 5 years or so, VC=28, SAr=28, RJ =26, NK=20, Collins =26, Wright=22, thats not old...


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm not crazy about Kwame for Miles. Everytime I think of that guy, I'm reminded of him missing games because he was near a nervous breakdown. His face broke out with some type of viral herpes (or something like that) . . . he just seems too fragile to me. Not that Miles doesn't have his own baggage, but I'd pass on Kwame if that were the deal. Kwame for a S/T SAR? Sure, What else is there?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I'll take Kwame resigned for only 3 years, Andray Blatche, and filler for a resigned Shareef. I think that would be good, but I don't want to give Kwame anything more than a 3 year contract. He has had issues so anything more than 3 years is pushing it. Blatche would be a nice player to acquire and send to the NBDL for a season or two but from what Nash has told me he doesn't like him at all.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> ...but from what Nash has told me he doesn't like him at all.


Brown or Blatche?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Brown or Blatche?


Blatche.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Do a Darius or Ruben for him, and if it does nto work out just let him go next summer to FA. You then reduced Ruben or Darius 2 or 4 years deals to an expiring contract

If he is a huge hit you sign him for 3 years

but IMHO you look for another deal somewhere. I think Rahim will not choose Washington over NJ or Cleveland or SA


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

My concern for aquiring Kwame is a Washington Post guy on the Dan Patrick show (I think) said his poor work ethic comes from not liking basketball. He said it seems very rare for such a young player to dislike the game and doesn't see how he will improve much since he doesn't like to practice on his game. That is a little scary especially since big guys need to get reps in practice to get better in games. I would vote no unless we get a team option on the third year of his contract.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Would you say the same of....
> 
> Amare
> Tracy
> ...



Kwame isn't in any of those guys leagues.....He has proven nothing in this league except that he is a baby and complains about playing time that he doesn't deserve anyways....We needs veteran leadership and Kwame Brown is not that at all......IMO he would be a waste of roster space...


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Wizards made the playoffs this year.....Here'es his incentive
> 
> Arenas, Hughes and Jamieson.



I doubt the Hughes is gonna be back in Washington come next season. Therefore, I don't see SAR wanting to head to Washington, unless they'd offer him something crazy.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Kwame isn't in any of those guys leagues.....He has proven nothing in this league except that he is a baby and complains about playing time that he doesn't deserve anyways....We needs veteran leadership and Kwame Brown is not that at all......IMO he would be a waste of roster space...


What does the fact that he's straight from high school have to do with any of this?

Ed O.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> What does the fact that he's straight from high school have to do with any of this?
> 
> Ed O.


Bingo...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> What does the fact that he's straight from high school have to do with any of this?
> 
> Ed O.


No big game experience and very immature.....Were already chastised for the amount of high schooler we have....Why add more just to add fuel to the fire?....


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Kwame seems like a wuss...

We need more guys who relish contact and are ready to mix it up - especially in the frontline.

He just seems like the second coming of the Kandiman - heaps of potential seen in him, great NBA body, but no heart.

I'd rather have a guy like Haslem.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Didn't someone bring up the fact that he's already been quoted saying he doesn't really enjoy playing basketball? I'd say that should tell you something.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> No big game experience and very immature.....Were already chastised for the amount of high schooler we have....Why add more just to add fuel to the fire?....


What fire is that? Who's chastising us for having too many prep players?

I fail to see how straight from high school has any negative connotation. Young and inexperienced players tend to struggle in the NBA, and young and experienced TEAMS tend to struggle in the NBA.

Straight-from-high school players are actually more successful than their counterparts who went to college, I'd be willing to bet.

If you don't want to add a young, relatively inexperienced big man, then I can understand it. If you don't want to add him because he's a guy who didn't go to college, then it doesn't make any sense to me.

Ed O.


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't think Reef will agree
1) unless they offer crazy $
2) Portland don't want to sign Kwame for more than 3yrs but Reef will be looking for a 5-6yr deal.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> No big game experience and very immature.....Were already chastised for the amount of high schooler we have....Why add more just to add fuel to the fire?....


I suppose that 4 years of NBA experience should be ignored then?


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> No big game experience and very immature.....Were already chastised for the amount of high schooler we have....Why add more just to add fuel to the fire?....


Are you trying to say that simply by going to college people become mature and get big game experience?

At this point Kwame is someone who has been in the league for 4 years. That's more important than any amount of college experience. If you don't want him because you don't like what he brings, I think thats reasonable. If you honestly don't want him just because he didn't go to college... perhaps you should reconsider.

Signing a straight to pros player who has been in the league for a number of years is far different then drafting a high schooler.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Whether or not he went to college is a stupid arguement IMO....

Why wouldn't POR want him? We aren't talking aboyt a starter are we?

When Kwame got minutes, he produced decent numbers...

What is the downside here? 

He is young...He is big...he has very good skill....he has upside and the ability to get much better, and he is only being asked to BACK-UP Zach......

I don't see the downside here, bring him in and see if he continues to develop or flounders, and then mgmt can opt to let him wlak, resign him or S&T him to another team.....also, I am curious to see if a change of scenery is partly what he needs....

POR should absolutely pursue Kwame...


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Likely a dead issue now that Hughes is going to Cleveland.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Reep said:


> Likely a dead issue now that Hughes is going to Cleveland.


Actually I think that improves the chances of the Wizards making a bid for Shareef (I still don't think he'll want to go, but anything's possible) since they will have less money commited and could afford him.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Foulzilla said:


> Actually I think that improves the chances of the Wizards making a bid for Shareef (I still don't think he'll want to go, but anything's possible) since they will have less money commited and could afford him.


I agree they will want him more, but I think they are out of the picture in Reef's mind. He can still get money from NJ or have an excellent shot at a title with S.A. Washington just slipped down a notch.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> What fire is that? Who's chastising us for having too many prep players?
> 
> I fail to see how straight from high school has any negative connotation. Young and inexperienced players tend to struggle in the NBA, and young and experienced TEAMS tend to struggle in the NBA.
> 
> ...


He's not good and a cry baby....After the drafting of Martell the media coverage on ESPN was chastising us for taking another High Schooler...We need veteran leadership and players who have played in big games....Kwame brings none of that.....

This isn't part of my argument, but how many high school players outside of Kobe Bryant have been on a championship team?.....I think we need to start getting players who have played college and been through big game experience...


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> He's not good and a cry baby....After the drafting of Martell the media coverage on ESPN was chastising us for taking another High Schooler...We need veteran leadership and players who have played in big games....Kwame brings none of that.....
> 
> This isn't part of my argument, *but how many players outside of Kobe Bryant have been on a championship team?*.....I think we need to start getting players who have played college and been through big game experience...



Hundreds? :whoknows:


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> After the drafting of Martell the media coverage on ESPN was chastising us for taking another High Schooler...


Bro, who cares what ESPN says, they play favorites. They chastized us for selecting Telfair too, and Randolph if I remember correctly. Who cares? If you don't want Kwame just because he's a high schooler that isn't very valid. If you don't want him because he's had more than enough opportunity to excel but hasn't and has failed miserably time and time again, that is quite understandable. I wouldn't mind getting him but I wouldn't be paying him more than 4 or 5 mil for his services either. Some team out there definitly will, so I think it's highly unlikely Portland acquires him.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

I'd happily do a deal for Kwame if we're sending out Miles, Patterson or doing a S&T with S.A.R. If he doesn't agree to signing for the MLE we're going to lose Joel. We should do our best to bring in a talented big man in anticipation of that. Kwame should be able to come in and do a solid job as a backup 4/5 on his physical abilities alone.

Who cares if he doesn't work hard or if he doesn't like basketball or if he's a head case. He's just gonna be a backup. And hopefully not a very important one. If we can do a 3 year deal we're not locked in for too long so if he's a total disaster we can cut our losses after a year or two and not have to worry about paying him for years to come. But if he exceeds our expectations we've got his bird rights.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> After the drafting of Martell the media coverage on ESPN was chastising us for taking another High Schooler


Wow, you advocate factoring what the media says into the building of a team? That has to be absolutely the worst idea I've ever heard.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

I'd rather get nothing for SAR and sign BG as our backup PF than take a chance on a sign and trade for Kwame. Having Kwame and Miles on the same team makes me cringe. That seems to be a counter productive move by the Blazers.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

> Who cares if he doesn't work hard or if he doesn't like basketball or if he's a head case. He's just gonna be a backup. And hopefully not a very important one.



I'm REALLY glad you're not Portland's GM. Backup or not, you want ALL your players to work hard. Don't underestimate the influence laziness or aloofness (if that's a word) can have on a team. Your logic is precisely what got the Blazers in trouble in the first place.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The Professional Fan said:


> I'm REALLY glad you're not Portland's GM. Backup or not, you want ALL your players to work hard. Don't underestimate the influence laziness or aloofness (if that's a word) can have on a team. Your logic is precisely what got the Blazers in trouble in the first place.


As a Knick fan I was hoping to win the Kwame sweepstakes,but the Wiz want Q in return and after reading your thoughts I feel a bit nauseous..He doesnt really like basketball???

Has someone told him he forgot to go to college and hes 7 feet??

Then again,he has all the money he will ever need..
On another note,SAR is not going to the WIZ to play with Arenas over Kidd..not too mention the Spurs and Heat...


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

The Professional Fan said:


> I'm REALLY glad you're not Portland's GM. Backup or not, you want ALL your players to work hard. Don't underestimate the influence laziness or aloofness (if that's a word) can have on a team. Your logic is precisely what got the Blazers in trouble in the first place.


I'm of the opinion that you can have one or two oddball guys on a team if everyone else is solid. Especially if those guys are on the outside looking in as far as the power structure of the team is concerned. My hope with Kwame Brown would be that the guys we already know to be hardworking and dedicated like Telfair, Outlaw, Ruben, Ratliff, Joel, etc. would be able to influence him in a positive way. I think this has a high likely hood of success because we now have a coach with the full support of the front office. As opposed to Mo Cheek's who was viewed as a bad hire by the previous regime.

There is the risk that Kwame digs in and finds an ally in his cause of selfish lazyness in Miles and Zach Randolph joins in and we have another damon/rasheed/bonzi type of situation. But I don't see that happening as I have a higher regard for Zach's work ethic and desire to improve. If Outlaw ends up starting as a lot of us on this board think would be a good idea, they keep Ruben in the sixth man role he earned last year and Kryapa is able to play the backup 4 as well as he did toward the end of the season the two disruptive influences are third stringers. Even so that's two more disruptive influences than we need. 

That's why I'd like to make his contract as short as humanly possible. Cause you never know what a guy's gonna do until you get him. I'd also rather we just let S.A-R. go where ever he wants to go and were able to send the Wizards Darius Miles in exchange for Kwame. The less oddballs you have on the team the more likely you are to take said questionable players and mold them into what you want them to be.

I think the Blazers have done a good job this off season turning the team into the type of place where a questionable player can come in and turns things around. This time last year I wouldn't have said that. But we no longer have a lame duck coach and the team has some direction now.


----------

